# Identifying this boxs brand/hamono



## Dylancsexton (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello and good morning. I'm having a hell of a time identifying a knife by its kanji but I figured someone may know the brand by its box. Any ideas knife sages?

Dylan Sexton


----------



## KenHash (Jul 1, 2021)

Dylancsexton said:


> Hello and good morning. I'm having a hell of a time identifying a knife by its kanji but I figured someone may know the brand by its box. Any ideas knife sages?
> Dylan Sexton



Most chef knife boxes used in Japan are generic and don't tell you much. But you lucked out with your Gyuto.
The box (upper right) says Bontenunryu 梵天雲龍 which is a VG10 line offered by Ryusen.


----------



## Dylancsexton (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi Ken. Thank you very much for the insight. I really appreciate the time sir. Cheers. 

Dylan Sexton


----------

